# Coworkers walled up baby pigeons.



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

Deleted due to lack interest.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Cookiebun, Turn your anger into action, you are the one who can save these babies!there will always be jerks in the world, we just need enough good people like yourself to balance them out.

Let me know how you go. you know the circumstances and how to do this. If you are not sure please post bs k with more information. 

Threatening to contact your humane society for cruelty to animals can go along way in manipulating people to do the humane thing. Or exposing what the workplace is condoning can also help. You know hoe to best handle this. 

You can do this, and change some lives. I have been there and done this before. 

Sending positive vibes your way
Kamz


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

Kamz,
Thanks very much for the reply.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

deleted due to lack of interest? O____O So you just gave up!?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

November-X-Scourge said:


> deleted due to lack of interest? O____O So you just gave up!?


Yeah, and only in one day? This is the first I've even seen your post in "New Posts" where I hang out on this site. Jeez. I can't read the whole site over in one day since I do have two jobs and full time school and my pets and my art/sewing projects. Anyways... Please do something about your apparently evil coworkers being cruel to these birds. There is probably/almost certainly a cruelty to animals law that can be set against them. (depending where you live.)


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I cannot even believe what I read here. Animal Care/Control, SPCA, Humane Society...the police...Peta...IDA.

So many places you can contact.

Indeed, there is no bottom to the evil which human beings can commit. There are the most special of places reserved in hell for those people.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

cookiebun said:


> Deleted due to lack interest.


You have had suggestions on here which, frankly, only you can follow up on. No-one else knows where this is happening or even where you are located.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Dear cookiebun, I just wanted to add an addition to my last post, seeing as you then deleted your initial post due to 'lack of interest'. 

All that I cam assume from your post is that u randomly had a 'lack of interest in the welfare of these birds. Dont rely upon others to provide the motivation and impetus for action. Those babies you spoke of, if you took no action, would be slowly suffocating, if not slowly dying of dehydration. This is a slow, painful process. 

I hope that really, you deleted your post because you thought people on this website weren't interest in the plight of these birds, And that you actually did something to help these birds. Because otherwise you are just as guilty as your coworkers if you stood by and let the birds get walled in without ensuring there safety. That brings you down to the level of the people you attacked in your post. And I only have one word for that then. Hypocrisy. 


People on pgtalk supported me through a LONG, tedious, drawn out saga of getting different trapped birds released from a one way death trap. I couldn't have done it without their support - but at the end of the day I HAD to commit to spending an 1-2 hours every second day driving to where these birds
Were getting trapped and feeding them, let alone the time spent ringing companies to get the birds released. 

You will get support on here for action. 

Please don't bother venting about the actions of the general public if you aren't willing to do more than vent about their actions. All I call that is a lot of hot air. 

I hope I have mIsinterpreted what you have meant by that statement, and if so, please update us as to what's going on. 


Susie kamz


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

deleted because of lack of interest? i thought this forum was going to be interesting


----------

